# BMW Drivers Podium at Virginia International Raceway



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Borcheller and LaMarra Finish Third in Street Tuner.*

2013 Street Tuner-class champions Terry Borcheller and Mike LaMarra, driving the No. 23 Burton Racing BMW 128i, raced to their second-consecutive Street Tuner podium with a third-place finish in Saturday's 2.5-hour Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge at Virginia Raceway International, in Alton, Virginia. The duo won the last round's race at Road America.

In the Grand Sport class, the No. 46 Fall-Line Motorsport BMW M3 Coupe of John Edwards and Trent Hindman experienced electrical problems that dropped the duo down the running order. They ultimately finished twelfth, one lap down to the leaders, but scored enough points to keep Hindman second place in driver points - only two markers behind. The top-finishing BMW M3 Coupe was the No. 97 Turner Motorsport car of Tom Kimber-Smith and Michael Marsal, in sixth place.

With two rounds remaining in the season, BMW drivers have raced the marque to second in the Manufacturer points standing in both the GS and ST classes, with only one point separating BMW from the lead in ST.

"The championship chase is still close in both classes despite the fact that BMW's competition has advantages due to the current Balance of Performance equations," said Gordon McDonnell, BMWNA Motorsport Manager. "We are counting on the Series to address the issues so we may have an equal chance at the titles."

The race will be broadcast on FOX Sports 1 at 10:00a.m. ET on Sunday, August, 31st. Next, Round 11 of the 2014 CTSCC will be held at the Circuit of the Americas, in Austin, TX, on September 19th.


----------

